# Any good roller frames?



## DeanV

I have used the wooster sherlock frame, and if you wrap the roller up on a new construction job or use the roller all day getting the cover off can be a pain. Also, when you tap it off over a 5'er or with a hammer the metal frame gets bent up.

The regular wooster cage is too flimsy and the covers want to walk off.

The wooden purdy roller has a great cage, holds covers well, but when I tap the roller off (gently) the entire cage flies off the frame.

Any other products worth trying? The gruven frame looks fine, but I do not like the idea of having to unscrew something when the cover is loaded with paint.

Why do I find I am getting fussier about my tools??


----------



## JNLP

You knocked out my favorite frame, so it's hard to choose another good one.

I've had one of my 5 Wooster frames for 4-5 years & it's still going. No real problems getting naps off or bending, but it does have the occasional anoying as heck squeek.

One guy I used to work with has a Purdy Pro Extra frame & likes it alot, but I never used it. Looks like it would roll nice & smooth?


Don't worry I'm very fussy with my tools too. Tim argues with me about how I insist which are the best, which are complete crap, refusing to use certain things, and my obsession of buying more even know I have absolutely no need for them.


----------



## chrisn

, but it does have the occasional anoying as heck squeek.

A shot of wd 40 will fix that.


----------



## Workaholic

For standard size covers i use the sherlock, for others i like the wooster big ted frame. Never tried the purdy frames.


----------



## DW Custom Painting

The sherlock or any roller frame will act the same way when you save the cover from the day before. The trick is to remove the cover from the frame and wrap in plastic. The paint dries throughout the day in a used cover and bonds to the frame. Wrapped in plastic the paint never gets inside the cover.


----------



## slickshift

Wooster Sherlock's the best I've found
I won't use any wire cage anymore
If I forget the green meaney, I'll go back or buy another, rather than use one of the wire ones I keep as spares
...er, used to keep as spares...but seeing as how I would rather go back to the shop or buy another Sherlock rather than use them, I ditched them


----------



## [email protected]

As far as I am cozen Wooster Rocks. You need to pull the skin at the end of the day. I am A Zip Lock baggy man myself. with a oz of water it will last a long time.


----------



## EricTheHandyman

Wooster sherlock all the way. a drop of oil or WD40 takes away the squeek. Rap it on a bucket or trash can and the roller pops right off.


----------



## MAK-Deco

I used to give to the frame that squeak to my guy, so I can hear when he was rolling. If I was in another room and didn't hear the squeak they i would yell " are you done rolling that wall all ready i don't hear the frame squeaking"


----------



## sage

Wooster Sherlock frames are great and also the poles.

To prevent squeaking I use powdered Graphite Lubricant.

Sage


----------



## JNLP

sage said:


> Wooster Sherlock frames are great and also the poles.
> 
> To prevent squeaking I use powdered Graphite Lubricant.
> 
> Sage


The poles are my definate favorite. Tim gave me one that's 8' - 16'. Haven't figured out what I'll ever use it on yet.


----------



## timhag

JMCP said:


> . Haven't figured out what I'll ever use it on yet.


Exactly why I gave it to you......lol


----------



## slickshift

JMCP said:


> The poles are my definate favorite. Tim gave me one that's 8' - 16'. Haven't figured out what I'll ever use it on yet.


Stick a nice 18" 1/2"nap roller on there and do that 600 sq. ft. 16' ceiling over there
It only hurts on the second coat


----------



## jmda

*18"*

We use 18" rollers as often as reasonable - it can be a work out, but you can cover some walls in a hurry. Wooster adjustable is what we use. For 9" frame we use mostly the Shurlock, but have a Purdy Pro Extra that can lay down some paint with that extra diameter.


----------



## [email protected]

The squeak come from the bearing surface drying out. Just soak it in a bucket of water after cleaning and the squeak will disappear


----------



## AALory

Wooster makes the best hardware for painting I have experienced. Bar none. They last forever. If someone is banging them out of shape, it is probably a result of human error.
Adam


----------



## petschpainting

Hello all, My first post.
I use only wooster sherlock, and I always spray a shot of teflon or silicone lube on the bearing surface before I start the day. It makes a really smooth roller frame.


----------



## greensboro84

shurlock here. i really want to just go all out and get the adjustable frame with the big bucket, but i dont know if this is overkill for small residential repaints. i dont see why i couldnt use it though, 23 with a strong back lol(not to flaunt my youth to you old pros) what kinds of covers do they offer for 18in. i imagine only wooster since thats who makes it. also, does anyone use the mini rollers for the big doorframes and baseboards? guys i work with use to til they hired someone else who bitched until they started brushing again.


----------



## JNLP

greensboro84 said:


> shurlock here. i really want to just go all out and get the adjustable frame with the big bucket, but i dont know if this is overkill for small residential repaints. i dont see why i couldnt use it though, 23 with a strong back lol(not to flaunt my youth to you old pros) what kinds of covers do they offer for 18in. i imagine only wooster since thats who makes it.


I like using 18s. The frames weigh about the same as a 9" frame, so the only weight difference is in having one 9" nap or two. Not really noticable at all. Takes a couple walls to get the hang of using them & are more prefered when doing more than one room in the same color or large rooms. ThePaintStore.com has some of the best prices on the buckets/frames. Not sure about the naps.

Every paint store I've been to carries the naps. Small list of what's out there.
WOOSTER:
Pro/Doo-Z
Super/Fab
Polar Bear
Wool
50/50
Mohail Blend
Epoxy Glide
Epoxy Coater
Porcupine Spiked

PURDY:
White Dove
Contractor 1st
Golden Eagle

Sherwin Williams & Duron both carry their own brand.


----------



## Rustbuster

*A good thing regarding Wooster*

I like using the Wooster frame when applying industrial coatings like epoxy and urethanes since the frames don'e get affected by the cleaning thinners like most other cages do. The strong solvents will usually soften up the ends of most cages not to mention the sleeves themselves. The Wooster cages are a little less prone to the sleeve sliding off as well especially when rolling a big open face like a tank. If I find a sleeve is getting hard to get off and won't come off with a moderate tap on the edge of a pail then I just cut the sleeve length ways since most sleeves aren't much good for more than a day's use with industrial coatings.


----------



## rennaux

I also use the Wooster Sherlock 9" frames, very good frames.


----------



## ProWallGuy

I too use the Wooster Sherlock GT.

I bought and used a Gruven frame too. It had its pros and cons, but I reckon the cons won out as it still sits in my shop today; hasn't been used in years.


----------



## Bender

Anybody ever use a 14" frame? The biggest advantage is its still a 1 sided frame.


----------



## ProWallGuy

I cleaned out my shop last week and found a 12" frame. No idea where I got it, or for what as I've never seen a 12" cover. I chucked it.


----------



## deach

Wooster sherlock here.....


----------



## bikerboy

MAK-Deco said:


> I used to give to the frame that squeak to my guy, so I can hear when he was rolling. If I was in another room and didn't hear the squeak they i would yell " are you done rolling that wall all ready i don't hear the frame squeaking"


OMG! I thought I was the only one who did that!

I throw my roller and frame (seperated) in a 5 with water. Next day spin it in an empty 5. Go to work.


----------

